
Ubuntu security patch breaks DNS lookup - marcusbrown
https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/1674532
======
marcusbrown
The 21st of March one my server stopped working without any apparent reason,
and it could no longer reach the DNS server to lookup domains, so all the API
calls made by my app started failing. After excluding networking issues
(pinging from console was working fine), and after a lot of digging I found
out that the source of the error was actually a security patch just released
by Canonical that caused NSS ABI to break after a few hours of running. This
would result in being unable to reach any external domain, and the only
solution would be to restart the server. Thankfully they just released a patch
of the patch so hopefully everything should be fine now.

I just find it amazing how something like that could have happened and how
installing critical and recommended patches now has become something more like
a roulette than a sense of relief.

~~~
jaimex2
Mistakes happen, the response time to correct was actually really good.

